# Vote for the Name of Discuss Cooking's Newsletter!



## PA Baker (Mar 22, 2006)

We would like your vote in selecting an official name for the DC newsletter.  We've provided three choices so, pick your favorite--we want your vote!  The poll will close on March 30 so vote today!


----------



## BigDog (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmmmm. My choice is running third . . . . .bummer.

Here's my reasoning for choosing DC Digest.

Option 2 makes me think of our topics here for what is on the menu each day. 

Option 3 I like, but I thought a true taste of DC would be coming to the forums and checking them out. 

I'm assuming this will be sent to members interested in receiving it, so getting a "taste" of DC isn't needed as we are part of DC. DC Digest says to me the e-mail would be an abridged version of the goings on of  DC. If one would want more information, they'd come here.

Just my two cents.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm with the 'dog. i like dc digest. concise, alliterative, rolls off the tongue.

btw, i did notice one weird thing with last months "digest".  

it referenced us going into spring, or warmer weather. that's only true for the northern hemisphere. it sorta thumbs it's nose at our aussies and other members below the earth's beltline.

just another 2 centavos.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 22, 2006)

Pa, any of the names would work..I chose the What's cooking..Around here, that's about all I hear, unless it's ma could ya, would ya  

kadesma


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 22, 2006)

I voted for DC Digest, but I would've gone with something like "The hot plate", or some other cooking type term...  

John


----------



## Debbie (Mar 22, 2006)

I voted for whats cooking? I know this is silly.. but when I first came on this site I was always wondering why everybody was talking about district of Columbia ( DC) in a cooking forum


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 22, 2006)

Well since "Sushi's Digest" is not a choice I decided to pick DC Digest.  
Its to the Point.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 22, 2006)

I like "TASTE OF DC"..just a little sample of the good things we get each month.


----------



## amber (Mar 22, 2006)

Whats wrong with DC newsletter? I like that name actually.


----------



## RMS (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm going with DC Digest too!  I like it best, not sure why.


----------



## The Z (Mar 22, 2006)

I just don't like using "DC".

"What's Cooking" is also slang for _What's Happening _which I think is apropos and kinda clever.

DC Digest is a little bit _Reader's Digest-y_
and
A Taste of DC doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## marmar (Mar 22, 2006)

I like both DC ones, but What's Cooking is the name of the Whole Foods ad every two weeks with recipes and stuff, so that's what it makes me think of.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 23, 2006)

*What's Cooking?*

I like What's Cooking, but both of the DC ones are good as well. So I am not sure which one I like the best, but I choose What's Cooking. I think that the DC ones don't sound as "homey" I guess I could say. But any of them would work, just as long as I get to read it.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 23, 2006)

I voted for "A Taste of DC." I was originally going to vote for "What's Cooking?" but I am subscribed to a few cooking e-zines and 3 of them are already called that... LOL.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 25, 2006)

The tide has turned!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 27, 2006)

I picked the third one,its not doing so good...


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 29, 2006)

I believe I recieve a magazine thru Kraft that is titled "Whats Cooking" sooooo Im going for "A Taste of DC"...but "A Little Taste of DC" is nummy too.....or "A Nibble of The Great DC" or...........


----------



## flukx (Mar 29, 2006)

*DC Digest*

Let us not forget the pun on the word "digest" whether it was purposeful or not...


----------



## mudbug (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't care what it's called.  Just keep it comin'


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I don't care what it's called. Just keep it comin'


 
lol, 'bug's often spoken quote in a bar... 

when asked what's her favourite drink, she replies "my next one. you buyin'?"


----------



## mudbug (Mar 30, 2006)

tut, tut, bucky.  You and I need to go drinking together sometime.  But you got the last part of the quote a bit wrong:

"See that man down at the end of the bar, crying and singing sad Irish songs about The Troubles?  He's buyin' _everyone_ a coupla rounds."


----------

